# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση >  Μετασχηματιστής υψηλής για grundig

## Shaman

Γεια σας 
έχω μια tv  grundig    t55 830 text με καμένο μετασχηματιστής υψηλής τάσης.
μήπως ξέρει κάποιος πως μπορώ να βρω  τα στοιχεία του μετασχηματιστή και  από  που μπορώ  να τον  παραγγιλλω ?
ευχαριστώ

----------


## betacord85

ποιο σασι ειναι?cuc?

----------


## Shaman

CUC 7303 γραφει πανω, μαλων αυτο θα ειναι

----------


## mystaki g

ο μετασχηματιστης υψηλης τι γραφει; 
http://www.hrshop.es/ γραφουμε επανω (29221.031.57) και μας βγαζει -->

http://www.hrdiemen.es/products/inde...031.57&x=9&y=6 HR-6686


.....

----------


## Shaman

αν το βλεπω σωστα γραφει 
173252   grundig
M#29221-031 57
3334    
ετσι πρεπει να τον ψαξω?

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

καλημερα ο αντοιστιχος  ειναι  HR6686

----------


## Shaman

σωστοοοος   
 το  googlarisa  και μου βρήκε το  μοντέλο  και το σασί
άρα  οκ
πως το  βρήκες  φίλε?
   εκτός από την επισκευή  να μαθαίνουμε και  κάτι   :Wink:

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

απο τον καταλογο της HR DIEMEN

----------


## Shaman

ωραια σε ευχαριστω
μηπως ξερεις απο  που  μπορω  να το παραγγειλλω? απο  ελλαδα  αν  ειναι δυνατο. δεν βρησκω κατι στο νετ

----------


## east electronics

αν εισαι αθηνα ελα να στον κανω δωρο ...εχω καμμια δεκαρια μεταχειρισμενους

----------


## Shaman

ευχαριστώ  Σάκη 
αλλά  είμαι  Λήμνο και δεν  νομίζω  να κατεύω  Αθήνα  τώρα  κοντά . Νασε καλά πάντως

----------


## betacord85

βασικα κανα 15αρι ευρο νασου παει....

----------


## El_Kei

Καλημέρα..
Είδα "grundig" καιμπήκα.. :Ρ
Έχω κι εγώ μία τηλεόραση η οποία δεν ανάβει, και καθότι δεν έχει τύχει να επισκεύασω κάτι παρόμοιο, δεν ξέρω που να κοιτάξω..

Κατ'αρχήν, πως σταμάτησε να δείχνει..
Όταν πατούσα το διακόπτη να την ανάψω, στην αρχή άναβε αλλά μετά από λίγο ξαφνικά έσβηνε. (το λαμπακι stand by έμενε αναμένο).
Όταν πήγαινα να την ξανα ανάψω (από το τηλεκοντρόλ ή από τα κουμπιά πάνω της), άναβε μετά από αρκετές φορές προσπάθειας, ώσπου επήλθε το μοιραίο..

Μίλώντας με ένα γνωστό μου που ασχολείται, μου είπε πως φταίει κάποιος από τους πυκνωτές στο τροφοδοτικό της (τώρα έχουμε χαθεί..).
Βρήκα τους ίδιους και τους άλλαξα, αλλά "το μοιραίο" εξακολουθεί..
Εξωτερικά, δεν φαίνεται να είναι κάτι καμένο..

Κάποια σκεψη?
Το CUC που το βρίσκω?

----------


## mystaki g

εδω γραφεις (grundig (μοντελο)chassis )http://www.google.gr/ και θα βρεις ποιο CUC ειναι

----------

